
People Don’t Buy Products, They Buy Better Versions of Themselves - benryon
https://medium.com/@zandercutt/people-dont-buy-products-they-buy-better-versions-of-themselves-d481390bfcee
======
ThJ
In the advertising industry, this is called a lifestyle brand. I suspect that
the earliest lifestyle brands were luxury watches and cars, not Pepsi.

